# Briggs & stratton 14.5hp



## WhiteWolf08 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a 14.5hp Briggs&Stratton engine that came off of a yard machines tractor and was running fine but got tipped upside down and had oil run out of the carb. So i pulled the head cleaned it out replaced the head gasket and got fresh gas then cleaned the carb with compressed air. I attempted to start it today and it started but would only run if i quickly worked the choke. I think that there must be some type of blockage in the carbuerator and i think cleaning it out might help but if anyone has any ideas i would enjoy hearing I really want to get this engine running again. I bought a compression gauge and it has about 65lbs. of compression but i dont know if this is enought or not when it does run it sounds good but i cant adjust the needle valve due to it having a plastic cap on it thanks for anything that will help


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi & welcome to TSF.

65lbs is fine for compression :grin:

Most likely problem is that the oil has found its way into the carb jets & ports - should be a simple clean out job - but you may need to remove the carb and bath it in carb cleaner (or fuel) and rise and thoroughly blow out all the fuel passages and jets


----------



## WhiteWolf08 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok it good to know that the compression is good Im going to try to find time tomorrow to take the carb off and let it soak how im at work. I havent had much time to work on it except weekends because im currently working 3:00PM to 11:30Pm but hopefully this will work and thanks for the advice and the welcome


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: No problems Whitewolf - pleased to help - 

Let us know how you get on and don't forget to give the poor old carb a good blow thru with compressed air once you have rid it of old sump oil.

Also - as the combustion chambers are likely to have been filled with oil  don't forget to give the plugs a "good bath / wash" as well


----------

